
The Five Myths of Healthcare Startups - ScottBurson
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/five-myths-healthcare-startups-mark-tsimelzon
======
nickpsecurity
I have limited experience with that field. It looks right to me, though. I'll
add that metaprogramming has untapped potential far as interfacing with the
legacy systems. Code the prototype in a familiar language, carefully enter it
into a transformation system (eg Semantic Designs, Racket Scheme), and
generate a robust version of that nonsense you'd rather not write yourself.
There's still work to do the initial transformation rules and/or integration.
However, it pays off as you don't have to do it again.

------
alfra
The same logic applies to fintech. The opportunity comes from the incumbents
using outdated technology and concepts.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Yep. I can't wait to see them devour SWIFT's customer base. :)

